# Is it worth buying T/F six minute solutions?



## JHood (Jun 17, 2011)

I already have the 6MS HVAC and 6MS Machine Design (MD) books. I have been studying since Feb for Oct's exam. I have finished studying HVAC and did the MERM &amp; PP, 6MS breadth and depth, and am almost finished the Thermal Fluids (T/F) MERM sections.

I am a repeat taker and will take the MD Depth. I only had the MD depth 6MS when I studied last time (out of all 3 6MS), and I thought it was helpful. I finished all the breadth and depth from the HVAC 6MS earlier this year, and thought it was useful to help with time management. Every review I see for the T/F 6MS is that it is garbage...amazon/ebay/engineerboards.

Is it even worth spending ~$45-$60. I still plan to purchase practice exams, but should I buy the 6MS T/F? I want to get 40/40 on the AM so I don't even have to risk taking the PE again.

Was it worthwhile to anyone?


----------



## hountzmj (Jun 19, 2011)

You have the time so I would go ahead and get it.

Yes it has quite a few flaws. But the problems on the real test could too.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jun 19, 2011)

I think the TF is one of the better 6MS books. I think the MD one was awful. I'd highly recommend getting the TF and the HVAC. Since you're taking the MD afternoon, I wouldn't do any more than just the breadth section in the TF and HVAC 6MS and you should be more than prepared.


----------



## tmacier (Jun 20, 2011)

I have the older edition of the SMS books that included all of the sections.

I took the Thermo/Fluids portion and I NEVER even looked the MD or the HVAC problems.

With that said, it is my opinion that the SMS in your area is enough.

Tim


----------



## Clydeman (Jun 20, 2011)

The TF 6MS is not bad. Some of the problems are obscure. They focus quite heavily on pump related problems.

I thought the MD 6MS was terrible. The number of errors was staggering.

NCEES really loves open and closed feedwater heaters. As I remember you will usually only see those problems on the NCEES practice exams.


----------



## JHood (Jun 20, 2011)

I remember those MD errors. I get to look forward to going through those errors again very soon once I get done with T/F.

Thanks for the input. I saw a posting in "yard sale" of a copy for $30, so I might get a copy.


----------



## Relvinim (Jun 22, 2011)

I found the MD 6MS filled with many errors but I really learned much from it. The problems were challenging but solvable and certainly not in 6 minutes. I did only the breadth sections for T&amp;F and HVAC since I took the MD depth. Although I found some of the problems frustrating...especially the ones with errors...it gave me confidence. By the time I took the NCEES sample exam i found it relatively easy.


----------

